# Shirley Verrett 1931-2010



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Shirley Verrett has died. She was a wonderful Lady Macbeth and a sexy Dalila. Her autobiography is also worth reading.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Shirley Verrett has died. She was a wonderful Lady Macbeth and a sexy Dalila. Her autobiography is also worth reading.


 R.I.P. Shirley


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

After hearing that she had done a wonderful Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde, I looked for it on Youtube and found it. Truly awe-inspiring.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Very sad news. My own personal highlight was Eboli in Don Carlo. Her Don Fatale was second to none.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Very sad - I've got her on disc in Macbeth and Don Carlo. A fine lady - RIP.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

A lovely tribute to Shirley Verrett on Parterre Box


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I found another interesting tribute to Shirley Verrett

(and a not so complimentary opinion of Joan Sutherland)


----------

